# helttakorkki



## Gavril

Laboratorio-ohjeessa puhutaan pullojen "kierrekorkeista" (eng. _screw caps_) ja "helttakorkeista" (eng. [?] _caps_).

_heltta_-sanalle löydän helposti englannityksiä, mutta en _helttakorkki_-sanalle -- edes hakukoneet eivät näytä tuntevan tätä sanaa, saati käyttämäni sanakirjat.

Minkä arvelette olevan kyseessä?

Tähän asti ainoa aavistukseni on, että kyseessä on jokin kruunukorkin tapainen korkki, koska kruunukorkin "hampaat" ovat jonkin verran sienen helttojen näköisiä. Voin hyvin olla täysin väärässä.

Kiitos


----------



## jonquiliser

En kyllä yhtään tiedä, mutta voisin myös kuvitella että kyseessä on jonkinlainen sisääntyönnettävä kansi jolla on heltannäköinen koroke tms jonka avulla kansi nostetaan ylös. (Esim. nämä mutta helttaisempi pidike.) Ehkä voit tiedustella onko saatavilla kuvia joista voisit päätellä mistä on kyse?


----------



## Gavril

Tuo kuulostaa ainakin tödennäköisemmältä kuin oma ehdotukseni.  Toivotaan, että joku tulee vahvistamaan/kumoamaan.


----------



## hui

Voisi olla napsautettava korkki (snap-on cap?), jossa on sivulla ulkonema ("heltta"?), josta sen saa vivuttua auki.

snap cap laboratory - Google-haku


----------



## Jesh

Yleensä suomeksi puhutaan hetulatulpasta, en ole koskaan kuullut puhuttavan helttatulpasta. Englanniksi on käytetty nimeä "finned cap". http://wheaton-uk.com/laboratory-supplies/tubes/test-tube-caps.html


----------

